# [SOLVED] Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oops! Originally posted in "cabling and network cards" last night but I figured I would repost my question in "network support" because that's really what this is about... 

I came across this strange problem two nights ago that's been eating me alive. My computer has stopped seeing my wireless network, although it sees other peoples' networks and I can connect to the un-passworded networks just fine. I also have a second computer in the apartment that can still see my network and connect just fine, so I'm 99% sure the problem is with my computer.

I've tried switching from Intel Pro to Windows to detect the network, and neither see it. However, I can connect directly to the router via ethernet cable and the internet works fine. Then (while I'm connected via Ethernet cable) if I disable and enable my wireless network connection and refresh my network list, my network will pop back up again, but only for a few seconds. 

I've tried almost everything, from double-checking the SSID to refreshing the IP to rolling back my computer to last month just in case... but nothing! I'm fairly computer savvy (I think?) and no technical support has been able to help, and I've run out of ideas. I hope someone can give me some advice here!!

Help me Tech Support Forum! You're my only hope!

PS this has been a horrible year for internet with me, between being denied cable due to the previous tennant of my apartment and multiple broken modems I'm about ready to give up on the internet and move into the forrest.

Update: I've tried resetting the internet protocol (TCP/IP) and I've double checked my internet settings, nothing is enabling my computer to see the network. :sigh:


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

Ok I tried to set up a new network through windows, and the "network setup wizard" tells me that it found disconnected hardware- the wireless network connection! I have a feeling that this is a big clue. Maybe.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

I found a list of questions that Johnwill posted on a different thread and thought I'd answer them too, if it helps.

My cable company is Time Warner, and I'm using a Motorola Surfboard modem, Model: SB4101. My Router is a Netgear108MBPS Wireless Firewall Router, Model: WGT624 v3. I'm running Windows XP Pro SP-2. 

I'm connected via ethernet cable to the router which is giving me trouble with wireless. The data encryption on my wireless network: TKIP; the Network Authentication: WPA-personal. I'm using internet explorer.


More computer info:
ABS Computer Technologies Inc
Intel(R) Pentium(R) M
processor 2.13GHz
2.13 GHz, 2.00 GB of Ram


============

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>PING 216.19.112.135

Pinging 216.19.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.19.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\user>P
'P' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=52
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=53
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 88ms, Maximum = 92ms, Average = 89ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
YOUR-5E08C046D3<00> UNIQUE Registered
YOUR-5E08C046D3<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\user>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-5e08c046d3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/10
0/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-33-72-D4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 08, 2008 1:30:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 09, 2008 2:46:52 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-00-10-68-41


===========================


Phew. I hope somebody can help with this, although if worse comes to worse I can just buy a long ethernet cable.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

Also, I've had this laptop since 2006, and I've connected to and set up several wireless networks and never had a problem like this. it seems totally random. i'm going to try resetting my router this afternoon.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

Disaster strikes! I reset the router and created a totally new network. Everything seemed to go OK, the Netgear "smart wizard" just told me that the "Netgear Wireless Router Setup Success" and to start connecting, however I still can't see the new network I created, and now the second computer we had running on the network can't see it either. :upset: Graghh!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

Let's get the wired connections working first.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-5e08c046d3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/10
0/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-33-72-D4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 08, 2008 5:29:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 09, 2008 5:25:36 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-00-10-68-41

C:\Documents and Settings\user>



=============================

I was on the phone with Netgear assistance to see if the problem was with my router, but after redoing some of the solutions I've tried they suggested it was a problem with the software for IntelPro Wireless. I will look into this as well. 

Also, interestingly enough after rebooting my router, I was able to get the second computer back on my network. However, my computer still can't see it, or if it does it's for fleeting seconds at a time after enablig/disabling the wireless network connection. 

I can also connect to my neighbors' unprotected Belkin and Linksys networks. Thank you!

Edited to add that I was looking up Intel drivers and support for Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Net, but I'm hesitant to download and run any of them since I haven't been able to isolate the problem yet.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Intel Pro Wireless, I presume?*

I DID IT!! I reinstalled the software with a newer update and now there is no problem! Must have been something strange conflicting with the old software... 

I'm a big believer in logic, so something must have happened to make the software fritz. I had friends who liked to think their computers Magically fixed themselves, but I will never believe it...

So anyway I feel like I talked myself through this one! Problem solved, it WAS the wireless software.

I was afraid to install it at first because I didn't know if that was the problem, but after two days of struggling with it (I'm the type of person that can't let a problem rest) I finally decided to just do it. Everything is working fine  Woo!!!


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Network disappeared from wireless list! Ack!*

Well done on working on the solution! When you say you reinstalled the software with a newer update, do you mean you updated the driver for the wireless card? or was it other software you refer to.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

It was the whole software pack with updated drivers and everything. On the website they reccomended installing it from disk rather than the download pack, but I never got a disk for the wireless card when I bought the computer.

It was a strange problem because all of a sudden something made it stop seeing only my wireless network. That's why I wasn't sure if it was the wireless software that was giving me the problems, because I could connect to other networks that weren't mine... Lucky guess on my part I suppose! 

I went through countless threads on this forum trying various solutions as well, I feel like I really "leveled up" my computer skills over the past few days, heh.  This forum is a great resource!

Edited to add that the software pack I found on the Intel website had been updated since I bought the computer, and the software I installed had a slightly updated interface.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the reply Rebecca, it would be interesting to find out just why it stopped you from seeing only your wireless network - something to do with the security? Anyway you're up and running now!


----------

